# Where to find a dog coat with belly covering??



## lochpearl (4 December 2008)

hi, I'm sorry I don't usually venture onto this forum but I wonder if you can help me please??!!

I have just been to my local tack shop and seen these dog coats which have a little bit of a neck on but they have like a belly cover underneath that secures to the straps on the side as normal. They were in that blue and green tartan colour.

The problem I have is that they didn't have my dogs size, either tiny or great dane size and they said they would have to order one in for me which could take weeks. I don't want to wait and I daren't call them to ask. So does anyone know where I can get one from on the internet?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## skewbald_one (4 December 2008)

Equafleece do really nice dog coat. They fit brill, keep your dog snug and wash really well.

www.equafleece.co.uk


----------



## amandathepanda (4 December 2008)

Equafleece are fab &amp; do quick delivery.  They also have a sister company called Hottadog which are a little bit cheaper - I'm stocking them in my tack shop


----------



## lochpearl (4 December 2008)

wow they are great thanks. I must say it wasn't exactly what I was thinking of but actually better - I love the one with legs!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (4 December 2008)

The Equafleece stuff is fantastic and, as said, they have great customer service.  My nearly naked lurcher lives in one of their jumpers when it gets cold out - it goes everywhere and washes up a treat.

Horsewear also makes a good weatherproof Rambo dog rug with a belly band rather than straps.  Bizarrely, like their rugs, it's "self righting" so it stays on perfectly even with the straps not too tight.  I've found many other rugs restrict the shoulders or don't stay straight when my dog runs.


----------



## k9h (4 December 2008)

I have one of the equafleece's but without belly part.

I also have 2 of these, they fit much better than the pic in link. I can take a pic of my dog in one if you wish? Old girl loves it!

Doh would help if I put the link!
http://www.pet-supply-store.co.uk/prodde...ed_Large_596920


----------



## katiebrownhill (5 December 2008)

We have a small family business and we make dog clothing....mainly coats and we can talor make on to your size if needed if so PM me and ill get back to you with some pics etc! and the jumpers with legs like the equafleece ones...who my collie almost lives in!!

x


----------



## maddielove (5 December 2008)

I think its the weatherbeeta one you're describing?

My doggie has one and it's great! Will try get a pic up of him in his!


----------



## Cyberchick (8 December 2008)

Like this?

http://www.cybercheckout.co.uk/Items/910...it%20Dog%20Coat


----------

